# This years acorn crop



## Outdoorsman412 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone in north ga(or anywhere) seen any decent amt of acorns. Im purdy sure the crop is no where as full as last year as in my situation i kinda hope theyre limited this year. Let me know wats goin fellers... In advance preciate it!


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive seen some falling off the Red oaks due to rainstorms.  Should be a decent year.  The frost didnt kill them back this spring and we have had more rain than years past!  Muscadines seem to be loaded down around here too!


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks to be a ton of red oaks, I haven't even looked at the white oaks but there is a lot of muscadines around my hunting spot this year.


----------



## josh chatham (Aug 8, 2009)

we have alot of muscadines here in Lumpkin too.  The red oaks seem to be full and so do the whites.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 15, 2009)

Talked with a game warden today, the white oaks aren't looking too plentiful up this way, but I have found some red oaks dropping already, or the squirrels are cutting them.


----------



## debo (Aug 17, 2009)

7 out of 10 white oaks checked today were loaded up here in walker co


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here in Gilmer county I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 20, 2009)

white oaks at my house have big ole plum sized acorns falling....almost twisted my ankle cutting grass this morn


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 24, 2009)

In Habersham the white oaks I have looked at have been spotty.  Some of the larger trees are loaded though and should be good places to wack one in a few weeks.


----------



## 00buck (Oct 7, 2009)

in cobb county lots of water oaks and red oaks.  although i found one white oak tree that is producing pretty well, shot a 9 pointer standing under it yesterday evening


----------



## dturnersr (Oct 7, 2009)

In Carroll cty both red and white Oaks are loaded up, but the white Oaks are still green.  The size of little plums but still green.


----------

